# I'm new to the Forum so I thought I'd share photos of my Tia <3



## Forbidden-Feline (May 1, 2010)

She was given to me by a friend who couldn't keep her due to having too many cats already. She's estimated to be around 5 years old. No idea what breed she is (I think she may be a mixed breed) but she is a beautiful and unique cat ^__^ She also has a lovely nature (Never scratched or bitten anyone since I've had her), very playful/hyper at times and she gets on wonderfully with my daughter (just over 3 months old). I've had her since New Years Eve and I love her to bits <3
Hope you enjoy the photos ^__^









A good photo to show off Tia's unusual markings =3









Tia Posing ^^









A close up of Tia's odd coloured eyes =3









Tia enjoying the sun =3


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

stunning cat, lovely colouring, thanks for sharing your photos of her


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

O, she's beautiful, I have a weakness for white/red cats, never had one myself yet.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous  Love her eyes


----------



## ness1982 (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww, she's a stunner! :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww shes beautiful.xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## **kitty** (May 1, 2010)

aww so cute!


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Forbidden-Feline (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely comments ^.^


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Cats are born stunners and your kitty knows it


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tia is lovely, and looks very much like a short-haired version of a Turkish Van Cat, which can also have odd-eyes. There is a recognised Turkish now with short hair, which would resemble Tia. But without any certification you couldn't say for sure.... except that cats like her - especially with the odd-eyes - are very uncommon in the general British moggie gene pool. So she might well have some Turkish heritage... and at the very least you now know how to describe her - a moggie that resembles a shorthaired Turkish Van!


----------



## Forbidden-Feline (May 1, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Tia is lovely, and looks very much like a short-haired version of a Turkish Van Cat, which can also have odd-eyes. There is a recognised Turkish now with short hair, which would resemble Tia. But without any certification you couldn't say for sure.... except that cats like her - especially with the odd-eyes - are very uncommon in the general British moggie gene pool. So she might well have some Turkish heritage... and at the very least you now know how to describe her - a moggie that resembles a shorthaired Turkish Van!


My friend did describe her as a Short haired Turkish Van with odd coloured eyes before sending me photos of her and allowing me to be her new mummy ^^ I never realised there was a recognised Short haired Turkish until now either. Good to know. Still, there was no documentation with her (My friend had rescued her after discovering she was kept in a shed for over a year before passing her on to me) so I'll assume she's a moggie with a bit of Turkish in her ^^ Either way, I love her to bits and she is spoilt rotten now after her not so great history.
Thanks for your comment ^^


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

so beautiful


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I thought she looked like a Turkish Van but didn't have the long fur, never knew you could get short haired ones. Lovely eyes though


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Forbidden-Feline said:


> Thanks for your comment ^^


You're welcome 

Call her a Turkish Van cross... you probably wouldn't be a million miles off 

For her to have that colouring and that amount of white, *both* parents must have had a lot of white as well.

And being a girl, that means either _both_ parents had ginger bits.... or mum had tortie bits, and dad had ginger bits. It's the way the red gene works.

So, both parents must have been very much alike, in terms of colour and white pattern. That's not something which happens too often in randomly bred moggies.


----------



## Forbidden-Feline (May 1, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Call her a Turkish Van cross... you probably wouldn't be a million miles off
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will do! ^__^ I'd love to have seen what her parents looked like too. They must have been beautiful ^.^


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I thought she looked like a Turkish Van but didn't have the long fur, never knew you could get short haired ones. Lovely eyes though


I was also going to say Turkish Van as she is spitting image of one i was going to ghet before i got my BSHs!

She is stunning!!


----------

